# Make $90-100k driving in SF



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don’t believe those numbers!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don't believe those numbers!


Whats a good building to sleep behind ?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Whats a good building to sleep behind ?


55 hours is not that much stop over exaggerating


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don't believe those numbers!


Or driver during the busy hours and make a few hundred per day.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don't believe those numbers!


With two thirds of that going towards the cost of living in the Bay area!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I can live out of my car and use portapotties to avoid $4K a month rent, and make $100k a year. After 4 or 5 years of doing that I can go retire in Africa or somewhere my money will be worth a lot.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I can live out of my car and use portapotties to avoid $4K a month rent, and make $100k a year. After 4 or 5 years of doing that I can go retire in Africa or somewhere my money will be worth a lot.


Yeahhhh....sure! Ok, you get right on that. Btw, what African nation will you decide upon?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm sure it's possible to gross $100k, but it's far more difficult to net $100k. 'Make' is net, not gross.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yeahhhh....sure! Ok, you get right on that. Btw, what African nation will you decide upon?


Nairobi. My aunt bought a luxury home with pool for $150k. $150k whoch is pocket change in Cali. Look at this $300k one in Nairobi. It would be $5 million or more if it was in San Fran or Vancouver. https://house.jumia.co.ke/elegant-4...w&category=15&attribute_option=offer_type:buy


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nairobi. My aunt bought a luxury home with pool for $150k. $150k whoch is pocket change in Cali. Look at this $300k one in Nairobi. It would be $5 million or more if it was in San Fran or Vancouver. https://house.jumia.co.ke/elegant-4-bedroom-semi-detached-townhouse-in-langata-185069-19.html?sort=price-low&category=15&attribute_option=offer_type:buy


Not for me, but hey, if it suits you then go for it!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Not for me, but hey, if it suits you then go for it!


To each their own.



upyouruber said:


> Not for me, but hey, if it suits you then go for it!


I've been to Morocco same thing, you can get luxury home way cheaper than here.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> To each their own.
> 
> I've been to Morocco same thing, you can get luxury home way cheaper than here.


Same go's for Detroit!


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Okphillip said:


> you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don't believe those numbers!


Im sure all the bay area drivers appreciate you trying to recruit drivers to your area on the inernet. Brilliant lol

Not that anyones interested though anyways. It doesnt take a rocket sceintist to know that 100k netted on Uber is basically poverty in the bay area. 


Okphillip said:


> you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don't believe those numbers!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Same go's for Detroit!


But Detroit is Deathroit. Another Uber driver shot and killed in Detroit. I have better chance surviving in Africa than in Deathroit. https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...hot-killed-detroit/306369002/?from=new-cookie


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> But Detroit is Deathroit. Another Uber driver shot and killed in Detroit. I have better chance surviving in Africa than in Deathroit. https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...hot-killed-detroit/306369002/?from=new-cookie


This happened in early February. It only counts once lol.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

This guy is telling the truth. 2016 and 2017 I made $200k each year. Now I'm relaxing in my home state.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> This guy is telling the truth. 2016 and 2017 I made $200k each year. Now I'm relaxing in my home state.


Which guy? If your referring to OP, I would really love OP or you to show me proof of the $100k or $200k each year, I would so ****ing do it in a Jiffy and leave my $46k a year job. With $200k to $300K I can permanently retire back in Africa with a luxury house with plenty of pocket cash left. Lets do it.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> This guy is telling the truth. 2016 and 2017 I made $200k each year. Now I'm relaxing in my home state.


He's not making $200k doing uberX.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SRGuy said:


> He's not making $200k doing uberX.


I swear if making $200k with UberX was possinle, II woul run around naked in SF.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Okphillip said:


> you all should move to SF where you can make $100,000/yr. if you drive 55/hours per week. Check the SF forum if you don't believe those numbers!


Yessssssssssssssssssssssss, here i come,california here i come, right back where i started from,jmo



Ozzyoz said:


> I swear if making $200k with UberX was possinle, II woul run around naked in SF.


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Nairobi. My aunt bought a luxury home with pool for $150k. $150k whoch is pocket change in Cali. Look at this $300k one in Nairobi. It would be $5 million or more if it was in San Fran or Vancouver. https://house.jumia.co.ke/elegant-4-bedroom-semi-detached-townhouse-in-langata-185069-19.html?sort=price-low&category=15&attribute_option=offer_type:buy


That's actually a dream of mine. To live in my car for four years without rent, drive uber constantly, and then retire to Nairobi because it's the only way I can buy anything with the money I saved up. This plan seems very well thought out.



Ozzyoz said:


> I swear if making $200k with UberX was possinle, II woul run around naked in SF.


Well of course. But if I could flip burgers at mcdonalds for $300k/year I'd do that, too. The point is the guy who said he made $200k in 2017 driving uber is lying. You couldn't make that driving 168 hours/week.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> That's actually a dream of mine. To live in my car for four years without rent, drive uber constantly, and then retire to Nairobi because it's the only way I can buy anything with the money I saved up. This plan seems very well thought out.
> 
> Well of course. But if I could flip burgers at mcdonalds for $300k/year I'd do that, too. The point is the guy who said he made $200k in 2017 driving uber is lying. You couldn't make that driving 168 hours/week.


True true


----------

